# EL cementerio de Ate Vitarte



## juanfranciscovi (Aug 20, 2008)

*En este lugar descansan los restos de los obreros textiles de vitarte que perdieron la vida en la lucha obrera por conquistar la jornada laboral de 8 horas en 1919.*










Delegados de la Federación Textil de Vitarte en 1919, año en que los trabajadores conquistaron la jornada laboral de 8 horas.











Mausoleo donde descansan los restos de los mártires de las 8 horas


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Wowww super tétrico.


----------



## Mr. Freeman (Nov 3, 2009)

Apenas vi la tercera foto, se me vino a la cabeza un pueblo joven, ¡qué parecido!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Ojala ya no se este enterrando más fallecidos en la zona y se cierre de una vez el cementerio (para los entierros), no hay más espacio, aparte por seguridad de los visitantes.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

En el Perú lamentablemente las diferencias sociales se arrastran incluso hasta el lecho de muerte, unos los más suertudos se entierran en lujosos mausoleos otros como en la foto en la ladera de un cerro bajo una humilde ermita como si en la muerte todos no fueramos iguales ante los ojos de Dios.

saludos


----------



## juanfranciscovi (Aug 20, 2008)

tacall said:


> Ojala ya no se este enterrando más fallecidos en la zona y se cierre de una vez el cementerio (para los entierros), no hay más espacio, aparte por seguridad de los visitantes.


Todo lo contrario. sigue construyendo mas pabellones en las laderas de los cerros. las zona es pedregosa y lo que hacen es cortar la piedra, he visto que queman una zona de la ladera y parece que esto requebraja la roca nose muy bien. pero se guen construyendo mas nichos. es toda una NECROPOLIS


----------



## juanfranciscovi (Aug 20, 2008)

cesium said:


> En el Perú lamentablemente las diferencias sociales se arrastran incluso hasta el lecho de muerte, unos los más suertudos se entierran en lujosos mausoleos otros como en la foto en la ladera de un cerro bajo una humilde ermita como si en la muerte todos no fueramos iguales ante los ojos de Dios.
> 
> saludos


*
Cuando estas muerto, muerto estas. no sentiras si estas enterrado en CAMPO Fe o en la ladera de un cerro en algun cono, jejeje. Ahi termina todo ellujo. el quiere gastar en el muerto, pues que gaste. jeje . saloudos*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por las fotos! El cementerio, a mi parecer, luce austero pero no feo.



cesium said:


> En el Perú lamentablemente las diferencias sociales se arrastran incluso hasta el lecho de muerte, unos los más suertudos se entierran en lujosos mausoleos otros como en la foto en la ladera de un cerro bajo una humilde ermita como si en la muerte todos no fueramos iguales ante los ojos de Dios.
> 
> saludos


Acaso no es así en todo el mundo? Francamente no creo que me lleguen a enterrar en la isla en la que se encuentra Lady Di. :lol:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Ese es un cementerio informal según tengo entendido, me refería a que la Beneficencia que tradicionalmente era la propietaria de los cementerios en el Perú (con exepción de los privados que es un negocio relativamente nuevo) vende los nichos muy caros y la gente de escasos recursos se ve en la obligación de tener que enterrar a sus muertos en la ladera de un cerro, es decir vivían marginados cuando vivos (en los cerros) y mueren marginados en los cerros, eso me parece que no es igual en todo el mundo, aunque como dice Juanfranciscovi "ya que importa si ya estas muerto"

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Aparte que...en teoría fácilmente puedes morir en ese cementerio...*

Con un sismo de mediana intensidad,fácilmente puede haber desprendimientos en los cerros y matar a las personas que están visitando a sus muertitos... el cementerio no luce feo,pero si peligroso... no me cuadran esos cerros tan cerca...


----------



## juanfranciscovi (Aug 20, 2008)

*Cementerio de Ate Vitarte*










una foto mas de este cementerio.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Lo veo muy tetrico y peligroso, pero con un poco de orden y uniformidad y con muchos arboles la cosa cambiaria


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Lo veo muy... ¿hacinado? No estoy seguro de cuál sea la estatura promedio de los peruanos, pero mareciera que los entierran con las piernas flexionadas, porque cómo van a caber en un espacio tan pequeño.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

^^mas pareciera como si los enterraran de pie...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Ese es el cementerio que sale en el video "Papito" de Wendy Sulca....¿?


----------



## juanfranciscovi (Aug 20, 2008)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Lo veo muy... ¿hacinado? No estoy seguro de cuál sea la estatura promedio de los peruanos, pero mareciera que los entierran con las piernas flexionadas, porque cómo van a caber en un espacio tan pequeño.


Bueno algunos de estas tumbas son de infantes. aunque te puede parecer que sean pequeños por el angulode la foto.


----------



## juanfranciscovi (Aug 20, 2008)

dlHC84 said:


> Ese es el cementerio que sale en el video "Papito" de Wendy Sulca....¿?


Jejeje veo que eres fans de la Wnedy Sulca. No amigo, lametablemente noes el mismo cementrio.


----------



## juanfranciscovi (Aug 20, 2008)

*cementerio de Ate Vitarte*


----------



## juanfranciscovi (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Esa lápida debe haber sido trasladada de otro cementerio, por la fecha.

saludos


----------



## juanfranciscovi (Aug 20, 2008)

cesium said:


> Esa lápida debe haber sido trasladada de otro cementerio, por la fecha.
> 
> saludos


No amigo, jejeje. Este cementerio, aunqu no paresca, es antiguo. existen mas tumulos y lapidas funerarias como esta que es solo un ejempo. Aunque no son muchas y no estan cuidadas.:lol:


----------



## juanfranciscovi (Aug 20, 2008)

*Cementerio de Ate Vitarte*


----------



## juanfranciscovi (Aug 20, 2008)

*El cementerio de ate vitarte*

























































> Siniestro


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Curioso que la parte más desordenada del cementerio (la de los nichos individuales) sea quizá la más cara comparada con el precio de un nicho en los cuarteles.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

El cementerio no me parece "siniestro" para nada, es más incluso se ve más "vivo" que le mismisimo El Angel.

saludos


----------



## juanfranciscovi (Aug 20, 2008)

cesium said:


> El cementerio no me parece "siniestro" para nada, es más incluso se ve más "vivo" que le mismisimo El Angel.
> 
> saludos


Tiene un pedazo de la historia de la ciudad de Lima. Una de los antiguos cementerios populares de la ciudad.


----------



## maykuk (Feb 6, 2018)

juanfranciscovi said:


> *En este lugar descansan los restos de los obreros textiles de vitarte que perdieron la vida en la lucha obrera por conquistar la jornada laboral de 8 horas en 1919.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


en ese lugar se encuentra los restos de mi abuelita de años que trate de ubicarlo, para los que tengan claro su ubicacion pueden visitar la siguiente pagina del cementerio de ate vitarte


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Que lindas fotos


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Sorprendido.


----------

